# Planning out 300gal monster tank :)



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Leaving this as a very open topic! Iam planning on grabbing a 300 gal in near future for my monsters. Ideal I'd like to drill the back and DIY overflow sump (plumber by trade) Iam will b looking to turn over 10x an hr (3020 GPh return pump) I have a 90 gal wondering if good enough size for sump on a 300 . Wondering size for overflow pipes and how many going to sump also sump styles and media  hoping to line up 280 African tank also diff topic though any thoughts or comments are appreciated !!! Plan to share the progress come summer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

that 90 gallon is more then big enough for a sump.

Look into herbie or animal style overflows... they are dead silent and can take in a lot of water. You will only need 1 overflow if you use a herbie or animal style overflow...No need for a dual setup.

Running a herbie or animal style overflow requires smaller diameter piping as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to recommend a bean animal style overflow. You build an internal (or external) coast to coast overflow box and use 1.5" diameter piping. It's what I'm going to be using on the 90g I am setting up. My overflow will be internal, but not quite coast to coast.

BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys I'm going to sit down after work and research those types sounds interesting  and sorry but not clear on coast to coast overflow  side wall to side wall:s and very good to no my 90 shall b big enough  thanks for the replays guys and keep them coming and ill keep y'all posted have a good day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry target didn't see bottom of it post I'm liking the look of coast to coast overflow excited to look more into it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Monsterdewy said:


> Sorry target didn't see bottom of it post I'm liking the look of coast to coast overflow excited to look more into it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah the full length overflow is nice. Mine will be 35" long because I wanted to have 2 returns on either side of it.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I think you'd want dual 1.5" herbie drains in case one plugs. My factory drilled 155 has two 1.5s which is complete overkill but at least if one plugs your pump won't empty the sump onto the floor. A 3000gph pump would empty your 90g sump in a minute or two.


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Two drains will b a must for me, 1.5" is what I had in mind with 1" returns ? Running a 1300gph on my 90gal right now with 4ft custom canister 1" skid 80 Pvc dropped down at tank to 3/4 lok line y and love it tanks flow is great! But now see how much better a sump is long run and I see what ur saying by not going full length with return on each side and like it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

you could do the bean animal style and add a second drain line to it so you'd have your 2 drains, the emergency drain, and the open channel as well. I like the extra safety features built into this system.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

no one can tell you a 90g is enough or not enough. It is quite easy to figure it out.

With a tank 300g, I am assuming it has a floor plant of 6' x 36'? Guessing your overflow and return is about 4" below the surface, your total gallon will drain = 45g. Using a 90g half filled is barely enough. But if you are going to do 1/3 filled, then you are ok. My suggestion is go a big bigger say 5' 100g. In case you overfill the sump to half, you still won't drain and flood your sump in case power is out.

By going bigger, you don't have to worry about the return back siphon into your sump without using a one way valve. Once the water goes below the lowest intake or outflow, the down drain will stop.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I would also do two 1500gph return pumps on separate 1" lines in case one fails instead of one 3000gph. Two heaters etc. Double up everything.

I agree with Charles, bigger the sump the better.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm adding a check valve to my return so I don't have to worry about it back siphoning that tank at all.


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Thnx Charles awesome way to put it in perspective  I was thinking check valves but I like ur way of looking at it ! I'm not looking to fill a sump 1/3 full so gunna stick with plan of bigger sump see what pops up on good ole Bca has up I'n the future she ain't gotta b pretty. And funny u mention that once got onto thinking about one drain failing and having a back up then thought how having only one return and it failing is a must so going to use my 1300gph have now and find a bigger one double up. Also anyone know of equipment that u could see helping me with my build plz post rather start stocking up now once again thank u for all the thoughts and posts guys !!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

unless you are away, you shouldn't need a second pump as back up. 

In case pump fail, you have big enough space in the sump to hold the water coming down. Only get 2 pumps if you are using 2 outflows. I don't like splitting the outflow with T-joint. Any additional elbow or T-joint will decrease your water flow.

I would also use a over size pump. You can always put a ball value bleed it back inside your sump in your pump chamber. 2 benefits, you can control how much water going back up, and second, further O2 your water.

To me, I would only use Check valve if I know my intake, or outflow are way at the bottom and my sump can't handle the back flow in case power stops.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I know nothing about overflows or drilling but have to wonder.

Would there be any advantage to placing the suction lines at the bottom of the back
it could then be regulated to drain into the sump by gravity with a bafflel/overflow in the back?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

let me know what your plans are around an overflow system and what type of overflow boxes you are thinking. I have had huge success with 1/4" haircell ABS and a router bit. I have cut my own teeth on the boxes I built but have yet to try them but know my flow rate will be huge as the teeth are 5/16" wide. I bought the ABS at a local plastics store for a decent price...if you give me a budget and an idea of what you are looking for perhaps I can build it for you...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Some more food for thought since you are in the early planning stages of this build. If you have a water line and drain line anywhere close to where you are planning on putting in the tank I would strongly consider installing a drip system on the tank to do automatic water changes. These are especially nice on larger tanks like your 300G. 

The idea is simple and there are many ways of going about it. Run a water line to your tank and terminate it with an irrigation drip emitter that constantly drips new water into your tank. Then, drill a hole in the side of your sump where you want your high water line to be and install a bulkhead and run the line to your drain. As clean water drips in, old water drains out the sump. Bam! Never do another water change again.


----------

